# Netflix ‘The House’ yay/Nay/Meh?



## Ash Sukea (Jan 22, 2022)

Two of three episodes of this stop motion horror series involve anthropomorphical rats, and cats.

But is it worth my time?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2022)

I saw this and it is worth watching just for the artistic value of animation. 

I got the meaning of the first one pretty quickly, and think I have figured out the second. 

I am not sure I have entirely got the third. Maybe.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

I don't have Netflix so...IDK


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 25, 2022)

I kinda want to see that since it reminds of some short films I saw on Vimeo.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 27, 2022)

Ash Sukea said:


> Two of three episodes of this stop motion horror series involve anthropomorphical rats, and cats.
> 
> But is it worth my time?


Well, I've watched it. 

I think whether or not you enjoy it really depends on your tastes. Personally, I didn't enjoy it that much. It did give me vibes of a more adult Coraline with the stop-motion animation and the unsettling atmosphere. I wouldn't go as far to call it a horror, so much as a dive into an unsettling uncanny story. It kind of has the perpetual air that something bad is going to happen. 

Pros:

Really nice original animation (honestly the best things the show has going for it in my opinion)
Voice acting is good

Cons:

Pacing. I found it was paced quite slowly with long pauses and things dragged out longer than necessary.
I love horrors, thrillers and stuff that is unsettling, but there's something about the unsettling atmosphere in this that I just didn't enjoy and it didn't resonate with me.
The story felt a bit all over the place to me, there is an overarching theme and you could absolutely analyse it in depth, but at a glance I felt it could have been executed better.

If you're curious, give it a watch. I'm always here for supporting animated projects that are a little quirky and different.


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 15, 2022)

It was the weirdest movie I'd seen in a long time.


----------



## Waltherp28 (Apr 24, 2022)

Im definitely meh on this one....Definitely could tell this was a collective "make a movie based on one word" type of project. Each part having different interpretations of houses, what they could be, what they could mean, what they could do. I wasn't expect it to be an anthology, I felt the first film could've gone on for a whole 90 minutes.

2nd part squicked me with the roaches and left me feeling generally disgusted, though I would say that was probably its intention.

3rd part doesn't need warnings as it's an uplifting story, and honestly I think it didnt match with the first two..

It's a fine watch but I wouldn't watch it again???


----------



## BogWitchBrew (May 1, 2022)

I absolutely loved it, honestly, but I'm a sucker for good stop motion animation. I loved the themes and symbolism. I think the last one was my favorite and I cried because I'm a dweeb. lol


----------

